# ephedrine show up on drug test?



## samat631 (Jan 24, 2006)

i have an employment drug test coming up in a few days and have been taking ephedrine hcl for a very long time. was wondering if this will show up in some shape, way, or form.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 24, 2006)

Youre screwed!!!


Just kidding bro.


----------



## GFR (Jan 24, 2006)

You are about to become a bitch in Jail.


----------



## Thermal2 (Jan 24, 2006)

negative.  it is legal, so how can you get introuble for it?


----------



## brentls49 (Jan 24, 2006)

*you are fine*

no one tests you for ephedrine and it will not show up in any tests.  Plus its out of your system in less than 12 hours.  You may want to not take it a day before your test because it will raise your blood presure and while having high blood presure will not cause them to think you are taking ephedrine, it may cause you to be marked as high risk for heart disease


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 25, 2006)

samat631 said:
			
		

> i have an employment drug test coming up in a few days and have been taking ephedrine hcl for a very long time. was wondering if this will show up in some shape, way, or form.



didnt show up on mine, so you're good.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2006)

an employer is not testing for ephedrine, and even if they did it is a legal OTC drug so it would not matter.


----------



## samat631 (Jan 25, 2006)

I didn't think so, but someone told me it would show up under the amphetamine category. If that is the case ( it doesn't seem likely )
they're going to think it's an amphetamine and not eph.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2006)

samat631 said:
			
		

> I didn't think so, but someone told me it would show up under the amphetamine category. If that is the case ( it doesn't seem likely )
> they're going to think it's an amphetamine and not eph.



if you're worried stop using it for a day before your test.


----------



## Nachez (Jan 26, 2006)

they dont test for amphetamines or methamphetamines

just weed and coke.


----------



## samat631 (Jan 27, 2006)

just weed and coke? what about painkillers ?


----------

